# كورسيه حليمة لنحت الخصر& المشد البرازيلي لنحت الأرداف& زبدة الشيا الخام



## مسوقة26 (6 فبراير 2012)

*جمعت لكم بضاعتي كلها في موضوع واحد*








&&& السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته &&&


هاذي جميع بضاعتي جمعتها لكم في موضوع واحد
***


كورسيه حليمة لنحت الخصر...









اكشخي بالحفلات والزواجات برشاقتك وتناسق جسمك

فوائده:
*ينحت ويشكل الخصر بشكل ما تتخيله 
*يشد ويدخل الكرش المترهل وخصوصا منطقة المعده واسفل البطن وذلك لان الكورسيه طويل
*يحسن وضعية الجلوس ويشد الظهر وذلك بسبب الحدايد اللي فيه فإنها تجبرك انك تجلسين جلسة صحية.
*يرفع الصدرويبرزه وينسق الخصر.











السعر:120 ريال...



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



2\المشد البرازيلي لنحت الأرداف
...








السعر:100 ريال...



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


3\شرائح الذهب للتنظيف المنزلي
...


من المعروف أن الذهب معدن ثمين، أصفر اللون، متعدد الاستخدامات فى مجالات مختلفة، إضافة إلى أنه رفيق المرأة لإظهار جمالها والدلالة على امتيازها، ولكنه لم يستخدم من قبل كقناع لمعالجة البشرة فهو معدن صعب الامتصاص. إلا أن الكتب المؤرخة عن ملكات الحضارة الفرعونية كشفت عكس ذلك، فقد كانت الملكة كليوبترا تضم قناعا من الذهب الخالص على بشرتها قبل النوم كل ليلة وتتركه على وجهها حتى الصباح للحفاظ على شباب بشرتها.

ويعود استغلال الذهب في التجميل والعلاج إلى الحضارات الفرعونية ثم الصينية القديمة، قبل أن ينتقل إلى الهند ليدخل الطب التقليدي من أوسع الأبواب، وهو باب نظام «الأيورفيدا» الذي يرتكز على تحقيق التوازن بين كل عناصر الجسم من خلال الاعتماد على وصفات من الأعشاب والمعادن، بالإضافة إلى التدليك، بهدف جعله حصنا منيعا في مواجهة التأثيرات الخارجية.

إليك عزيزتى القارئة فوائد الذهب وكيفية استخدامه للحفاظ على بشرة نضرة ومشرقة وجذابة.
قناع الذهب أو "أكسير الشباب" عبارة عن رقائق من الذهب الخالص بنسبة 99.9%، استخدمه الطب القديم لمعالجة تقرحات البشرة والبهاق والتجاعيد.

قناع متطور


ظل استخدام قناع الذهب منحصرا بملكات الحضارة الفرعونية القديمة، إلا أنه طور حديثا من قبل شركات يابانية على هيئة رقائق من الذهب عيار 24 قيراط مصنوعة من مركب "الجاما" لتكون صالحة للاستخدام مع البشرة، من خلال تهيئتها بواسطة تدليك خاص يعمل على ترطيبها.
مما يسمح بمرور الذهب إلى عمق البشرة والاستفادة منه. وبعد أن انتشرت هذه التقنية فى الدول الأوربية وأمريكا دخلت إلى السوق العربية لترضى كثيرات من الباحثات عن الجمال والشباب.





علاج طبيعي قديم:









لقناع الذهب فوائد متعددة فهو:

1
ـ مقاوم فعال للبكتيريا والالتهابات، يبطئ تلف ألياف الكولاجين والإيلاستين التي يتكون منها نسيج البشرة فتمنحه الشكل المشدود.
2ـ يعتبر منشطا للدورة الدموية المجهرية التي تسمح بنقل الأكسجين والغذاء إلى الخلايا، مما يساهم في تعزيز نشاط الخلايا ويمدها بالطاقة المحفزة لكي تتجدد بسرعة. 
3ـ يعمل على تفعيل عملية التصريف الليمفاوي الذي يساعد الجسم في التخلص من السموم. 
4ـ يحصن الخلايا ويجعلها قابلة للتصدي للتأثيرات الخارجية كالتلوث والجذريات الطليقة والأشعة ما فوق البنفسجية، التي من شأنها أن تبطئ عملية تجدد الخلايا، وتؤدي إلى تسريع شيخوخة البشرة.
5- تعمل جزيئات الذهب على كبح إنتاج الميلانين، مما يحد من اصطباغ البشرة، بالإضافة إلى قدرته على تظليل التجاعيد واستقرار الجزيئات المجهرية بين الخطوط فتشكل الانعكاسات الضوئية خدعة بصرية فتبدو البشرة مشرقة شابة.

تعمل رقائق الذهب على تجديد خلايا البشرة وشد الجلد وتقليل التجاعيد. كما يعطى بريقا للبشرة ويبطئ عملية تناقص الكولاجين ويحافظ على المرونة الموجودة فى الجلد.




طريقة الإستخدام:

يتم وضع طبقات خفيفة جدا من الذهب على هيئة شرائح ورق على الوجه, ثم يدلك حتى تمتصه البشرة ويختفى تقريبا.

بعد ذلك تنعم البشرة بجل يحتوى على شذارات من الذهب، ثم يعقب ذلك الأمر مساج للوجه بكريم يحتوى على كميات من الذهب المطحون، وأخيرا يتم وضع طبقة من كريم يحتوى على ذهب ليصبح الوجه متألقا.










السعر:100 ريال...لكل 4 شرائح
***



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



4\زبدة الشيا الخام
...








فوائد زبدة الشايا:

* الوقاية من علامات التمدد أثناء الحمل
* التخفيف من لدغ الحشرات
* تجعل الجلد صحي
* لتعب العضلات والأوجاع والتوتر
* قبل وبعد ممارسة التمارين الرياضية
* تعالج حساسية الجلد
* الأكزيما
* التهاب الجلد
* حماية الجلد من أضرار الحرارة ، والعلاج الإشعاعي أو مشاكل طبية معينة ، الخ
* بلسم للشفاه الجافة
* جفاف فروة الرأس
* الحد من حب الشباب (وخاصة في افريقيا السوداء مع مزيج الصابون)
* يستعيد رونقه الشعر
* يوحد لون البشرة


السعر:100 ريال...لربع الكيلو
**



<!-- google_ad_section_start -->*كورس **توريد **ونفخ **الخدود **وازالة **التجاعيد **من ايفا*

*الكورس يعمل على تبييض **البشرة **وصفاء الوجه وتوريد وتنفيخ الخدود*


*امبولات الكولاجين *
*90 ريال العبوة*
*

*



*تحتوى العلبه على 10 امبولات تستخدم يوما بعد يوم لمده لا تقل عن شهرين*
*وهى للعنايه ببشرتك وتجديد حيويتها والكولاجين يساعد على تأخير ظهور التجاعيد *
*وعلامات الشيخوخه*
*ويحافظ على نضارة البشرة ونفخ الخدود بشكل طبيعى *

*طريقه الاستخدام *

*تغسل البشرة جيدا وترج الامبول ويوضع على البشرة وجه ورقبه *
*ويفضل مساءا قبل النوم *


*كريم الكولاجين *
*ب 90 ريال فقط*


*

*

*وهو كريم يومي رائع للحفاظ على نضارة البشره وحيويتها ويؤخر مظاهرالشيخوخه *

*والارهاق حيث يعمل على تجديد الانسجه وتحفيز المرونه في طبقه البشرة *
*وهو مناسب لجميع انواع البشرة *
*طريقه استعماله:*
*الكريم يوضع يوميا صباحا او مساءا ويمكن استخدامه كأساس للمكياج*
*ويفضل استخدام الامبولات مع الكريم ككورس كاملا لمده شهرين*
*للطلب والحجز 0503983302*



كريم الاناناس للتخسيس يستعمل لتخسيس الخصر والارداف طبيعي ومصرح من وزارة الصحة السعودي ب 70 ريال فقط







<!-- google_ad_section_end -->



<!-- google_ad_section_start -->من الوكيل مباشرة فقط ب 40 ريال

لاستفسار على 
للطلب على جوال 0503983302
<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حصريا لدى مشغل لكي منتجات تركية متميزة ماركة ليدي سيكريت
شامبو وبلسم للشعر المتساقط
للشعر المتضرر
للشعر المعالج كيميائيا
للشعر الجاف وشديد الخشونة
المنتجات حصرية والجديد الماسكارا السينمائية
تغني عن تركيب الرموش صناعية








للطلب والتوصيل حتى باب بيتك 0503983302




ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


للطلب والإستفسار:


0503983302




__________________

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------

